# Tying Something Else



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Just put out this product called Black Dirt. Smelled awesome. I'll post results. Anyone else use it?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, back home we had this stuff called "Georgia red clay". It didn't smell like anything, but clung on to ya better than paint. But, I don't make a habit of smelling dirt. Oh, yeah, and "tying" it is mighty hard, too


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Well, back home we had this stuff called "Georgia red clay". It didn't smell like anything, but clung on to ya better than paint. But, I don't make a habit of smelling dirt. Oh, yeah, and "tying" it is mighty hard, too


thats too funny! 

Hey Salt what is its purpose? Is it an attractant, sort of a mineral lick in a bag? It sounds like something that would be used maybe to get a scrape started in the fall?


----------

